# Meyer Pump cover- E60H



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

i have a used rubber pump cover off a meyer E60-H pump for the newer MD2/MDII and ez plus style plows. It helps keep the salt off the pump and helps them from freezing. $25


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

also have the frame carton mount (MD2, MD2, EZ Plus style) for a 2008-2010 F250 F350 truck (minus the clevis)and the head light harness. $200 takes it

In Durham CT 06422, just off exit 15 off I91


----------



## Luis777 (Jan 1, 2019)

supercuts said:


> i have a used rubber pump cover off a meyer E60-H pump for the newer MD2/MDII and ez plus style plows. It helps keep the salt off the pump and helps them from freezing. $25
> 
> View attachment 104898


Do you still have available this item? If you do please contact me at 774-287-8904, My name is Luis


----------



## Luis777 (Jan 1, 2019)

Do you still have available this item? If you do please contact me at 774-287-8904, My name is Luis


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Luis777 said:


> Do you still have available this item? If you do please contact me at 774-287-8904, My name is Luis


Seven years later? Probably not. And if he did, it'll probably be more expensive now due to inflation.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Seven years later? Probably not. And if he did, it'll probably be more expensive now due to inflation.


Beat me to it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Beat me to it.


You had 15 minutes, old man. I gave you a head start


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> You had 15 minutes, old man. I gave you a head start


I didn't have my Gerital shot yet today.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

This is an old thread and probably not still available...if so, the OP can let me know or contact you


----------

